# Trad Watch for Trad Beginner?



## patbrady2005 (Oct 4, 2005)

Hello All - 

I really like the look of grosgrain/ribbon watch bands and would like to wear them. Seems like they would go well with my 2 new surcingle belts. The problem is that I don't have a watch that would "fit" the look.
Can anyone suggest a good watch to use? I don't give a rip about a brand name. Something simple/plain, cost-effective (cheap  ) but classic that would work with these types of bands. Oh, also I want something currently in production - I don't want to scour ebay or thrifts.
Any suggestions would be great! 
Help draw me to the trad side...

Patrick


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

Here's my simple advice on watches, which encompasses owing three inexpensive watches.

1. Own one that will go well with suits and formal wear. Spend less than $250 for this watch. Check out Seiko.
2. Own one watch that will go well with casual clothing. Something like a Timex Expedition. Around $50.
3. If you are into fitness or other activities wear you sweat a lot, try something like a Timex Ironman. $50 or less. Casio in same genre.

M8

_I've seen so much in so many places
So many heartaches, so many faces
So many dirty things
You couldn't even believe_


----------



## 16198 (Feb 25, 2005)

I am a fan of this one. Can be found cheaper by searching pricing search engines online.

https://www.timex.com/bin/detail.tmx?item=048148200418


----------



## crazyquik (Jun 8, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by bk_
> 
> I am a fan of this one. Can be found cheaper by searching pricing search engines online.
> 
> https://www.timex.com/bin/detail.tmx?item=048148200418


Exactly my watch. I have about 4 bands from Brooks I alternate on it with the seasons.

---------------------

Beware of showroom sales-fever reasoning: i.e., "for $20 . . ." Once you're home, how little you paid is forgotten; how good you look in it is all that matters.


----------



## Bowdoin (Dec 9, 2004)

If you're looking for something in gold tone, I'd recommend an L.L. Bean field watch. They come in gold with a white face and stainless steel with a black face, and cost about $100.


----------



## Connemara (Sep 16, 2005)

I wear a Hamilton Khaki watch. Very tradly.

-----------------------------
"In summer I sleep under a white ermine cover and in winter, under sable."--Karl Lagerfeld, the one and only.


----------



## Harris (Jan 30, 2006)

Hamilton Khaki for sure.

Recently this RLT (made in England) watch caught my eye:


----------



## Curator (Aug 4, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Harris_
> 
> Recently this RLT (made in England) watch caught my eye:


Very very interesting! Do you know or anyone else know anything about the company? Any word on the quality of their automatics? This may end my months long e-bay search for a nice Hamilton tank that my student self can actually afford.

-----------------------------------
"It is an old trick. The playgoer who does not like dirty plays is denounced as a prude; the music-lover who resents cacophony is told he is a pedant; and in all these matters the final crushing blow administered to the man of discrimination is the ascription to him of a hidebound prejudice against things that are new because they are new." -Royal Cortissoz

www.williamlcoleman.com


----------



## Intrepid (Feb 20, 2005)

Enough watch threads around someplace to make your hair hurt. However, in addition to the the LLB, and Hamilton, if you aren't trying to make a statement, may lead you to consider the Citizen Stiletto. Classic white face, either gold tone or stainless case.

No battery needed, ever. Powered by ambient light.

If you are interested, Google Citizen watch, see if you like it. If so, available for $125 on the net..no tax, no s&h. Takes an 18mm grosgrain band. Central Watch has enough of these to satisfy any color you desire.

Carpe Diem


----------



## Harris (Jan 30, 2006)

I don't know much about the quality, but the site is listed on a "Top 50 watch sites" website I discovered a while back. They're also one of the remaining suppliers of NATO G10 regimental straps.


----------



## familyman (Sep 9, 2005)

I've been contimplating this watch from Orvis:

Haven't pulled the trigger yet though. Orvis is opening a large store locally very soon so I'm thinking of popping by and checking it out in person.

EDIT: My wife just mentioned to me that I have a $25 off a $50 purchase coupon for the new store! So if they have the field watch in the store I'm getting a new watch next weekend. Sweet. 
_____________________________________________________________________________
I am no enemy of elegance, but I say no man has a right to think of elegance till he has secured substance, nor then, to seek more of it than he can afford. 

John Adams


----------



## Chris H (Oct 30, 2004)

My main watch is a Hamilton Field Khaki automatic similar to this:

I also have these two Seiko 5 Automatics, I wear them with a variety of NATO G10 straps:

https://www.skywatches.com.sg/Seiko_automatic_gents_5/imagepages/SNX801K.htm

https://www.skywatches.com.sg/watches/product_info.php?products_id=351

Chris


----------



## 3button Max (Feb 6, 2006)

Hamilton field or
timex-plain white


----------



## Old Brompton (Jan 15, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by patbrady2005_
> Can anyone suggest a good watch to use? I don't give a rip about a brand name. Something simple/plain, cost-effective (cheap  ) but classic that would work with these types of bands. Oh, also I want something currently in production - I don't want to scour ebay or thrifts.
> Any suggestions would be great!
> Help draw me to the trad side...
> ...


Stay away from quartz. Go with an automatic. *Orvis, Hamilton, LL Bean, Swiss Army*, all make fine automatic watches.


----------



## Harris (Jan 30, 2006)

It sounds like you don't want to invest a lot of $, which is fine. Cheap but well made quartz watches have a place in a wardrobe.

But, for what it's worth, I wore a Tiffany & Co. watch with red/navy NATO G10 strap this past week. A guy in Princeton who knows a lot about the history of NATO G10 straps told me that in GB, nylon straps are meant to be worn with heavier, bulkier (mostly automatic) diving and sport watches--sort of like James Bond wore his (with a Rolex GMT). He suggested what I already knew to be true: the mid-size (34mm) plain Oyster Rolexes look _great_ with the NATO G10's.

https://www.jpressonline.com/accessories_watch_bands_detail.php?ix=2
*
+*

*=*

winning combo.


----------



## patbrady2005 (Oct 4, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by bk_
> 
> I am a fan of this one. Can be found cheaper by searching pricing search engines online.
> 
> https://www.timex.com/bin/detail.tmx?item=048148200418


Thanks to everyone for their help! I had been looking at Timex's similiar to that one and thought that they might be the ticket.I just wasn't sure if they were Trad or just cheap!

Patrick


----------



## Old Brompton (Jan 15, 2006)

Sorry chaps, but there's absolutely _no way _ a watch powered by quartz (?) and a battery (!) is _anywhere near _ Trad. [8D] Quartz watches are for fashion victims and women. Go with an (affordable, in your case) automatic.


----------



## Harris (Jan 30, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by Old Brompton_
> 
> Sorry chaps, but there's absolutely _no way _ a watch powered by quartz (?) and a battery (!) is _anywhere near _ Trad. [8D] Quartz watches are for fashion victims and women. Go with an (affordable, in your case) automatic.


You're the second person to make this point this week. Upon reflection, spot on.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Old Brompton_
> 
> Sorry chaps, but there's absolutely _no way _ a watch powered by quartz (?) and a battery (!) is _anywhere near _ Trad. [8D] Quartz watches are for fashion victims and women. Go with an (affordable, in your case) automatic.


Agree 100%. If you're looking for a good-value automatic watch with classic styling that will accept those grosgrain ribbon watch bands, check out the Seiko 5. They have 19mm lugs, but the 18mm watch bands will work just fine.

Shown are a couple of my favorites, the SNX121K (right) and SNX123K (left). You can order them from https://www.seiko5ers.com/SNX121K.htm for $53.


----------



## Curator (Aug 4, 2005)

Harris, as I can't PM you, I wanted to thank you here for the RLT watches link. I decided not to get one of their house brand but a vintage Elgin automatic they had listed, and they are quickly proving themselves an excellent company. They gave me next day shipping at no additional charge and are communicating profusely in the best manner. Thanks very much.

My acquisition- I like how it blends the tank and circular shapes, and reduces the militaristic overtones of many of the Hamilton and RLT branded offerings. As a Quaker, I try to avoid that note. It is difficult, as so many clothing styles and accessories derive from military issued gear, I know, but I think this watch de-emphasizes them a bit. I think it will look quite elegant on a ribbon band.

-----------------------------------
"It is an old trick. The playgoer who does not like dirty plays is denounced as a prude; the music-lover who resents cacophony is told he is a pedant; and in all these matters the final crushing blow administered to the man of discrimination is the ascription to him of a hidebound prejudice against things that are new because they are new." -Royal Cortissoz

www.williamlcoleman.com


----------



## Foghorn (Feb 2, 2005)

It depends upon what you do & how important time is to you. I am a fan of vintage watches. In my rotation these days are: a ss midsized auto Omega Speedmaster Date that I have had for 11 years, a ss Benrus mechanical 1969 gg-w-113 navigator's mil-issued watch, ss auto Hennell Tank - stainless, my old 1st generation (1980's) Casio G-shock as my PT watch, & my daily watch a 1983 mechanical LL Bean Hamilton. I have a few old pocketwatches but rarely carry them. I prefer an understated but high functioning watch. I would like a gold Eterna Tank or 1970's white gold Omega Seamaster- but they are very rare. I tend to think that the Rolexes are a too much of a status symbol & Bling-Bling for me. I have friends that have them & they are high maintenance & costly to service.
I dont want to draw attention to my wrist.


----------



## Tom Buchanan (Nov 7, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Old Brompton_
> 
> Sorry chaps, but there's absolutely _no way _ a watch powered by quartz (?) and a battery (!) is _anywhere near _ Trad. [8D] Quartz watches are for fashion victims and women. Go with an (affordable, in your case) automatic.


Hear, hear.

I have been saying this about quartz for some time. A nice, vintage automatic can be had from many reputable internet vendors for well under $250. This includes many old reputable names like Gruen, Waltham, old (non-Japanese) Bulova, etc. Try Watch Cat or some of the other big internet vendors.


----------



## Harris (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm almost ashamed to wear a quartz ever again. _How have you chaps persuaded me so easily?_ Quartz be damned, eh?

Vintage Bubble Back? Old, classic Patek? Omega? Classic Oyster Perpetual?


----------



## familyman (Sep 9, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Old Brompton_
> 
> Sorry chaps, but there's absolutely _no way _ a watch powered by quartz (?) and a battery (!) is _anywhere near _ Trad. [8D] Quartz watches are for fashion victims and women. Go with an (affordable, in your case) automatic.


There's a time and a place though, even for a trad. As a casual watch, swimming, mowing the lawn, hunting or fishing, some horrible things can happen to a watch many of them including water. Just a watch to put on once or twice a week in a situation where it will get wet or potentially beat on, need to look ok at 10 feet away. Many many sub $50 quartz watches fit the bill. 
To wear with a suit or blazer? No, there's a better automatic or manual that will fit the bill, but I don't think it's right to dismiss quartz as a technology that has no place with a trad. A quartz watch isn't even in the same magnitude of un-trad as a cell phone after all.

_____________________________________________________________________________
I am no enemy of elegance, but I say no man has a right to think of elegance till he has secured substance, nor then, to seek more of it than he can afford.

John Adams


----------



## Foghorn (Feb 2, 2005)

I suppose that if you had to have a quartz watch this one might acceptable.

https://www.farfo.com/sold/heuerpretag/zzheuerpretag.jpg

Regards,
Foghorn


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Harris_
> 
> Vintage Bubble Back? Old, classic Patek? Omega? Classic Oyster Perpetual?


All excellent choices. The OP said he wanted cheap, so that's why I suggested the Seiko 5.

If you don't mind spending $400 or so, check out Oris. There are good deals to be had at these sites:

https://www.bernardwatch.com/Oris


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

Just ebayed this bad boy. You guys like?










JB

A helm to grasp;
A course to steer;
A port to seek.

-Henry Adams


----------



## familyman (Sep 9, 2005)

I approve heartily. Now get on the horn to central watch and get some grosgrain on the way.

_____________________________________________________________________________
I am no enemy of elegance, but I say no man has a right to think of elegance till he has secured substance, nor then, to seek more of it than he can afford. 

John Adams


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

They're on their way! 

My picks: #5, #20, #27, #33, #44.

Love it.

JB

A helm to grasp;
A course to steer;
A port to seek.

-Henry Adams


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Joe Bondi_
> 
> They're on their way!
> 
> My picks: #5, #20, #27, #33, #44.


Good choices. That Timex you selected looks like one I had a few years ago. It'll look great on the grosgrain.

#1, #5, #6, #26, and #27 for me. New life for the Seiko 5! [8D]


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

Looking around for watches came across this page. Looks to be a very good source for vintage Hamiltons and military watches along those lines. 



Trip


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

IMO, one of the ultimate "Trad" watches is the Cartier Tank Louis Cartier.

Of course, now we're talking real money.

Still, it'd be cool to wear one on a grosgrain strap. [8D]


----------



## rl1856 (Jun 7, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Old Brompton_
> 
> Sorry chaps, but there's absolutely _no way _ a watch powered by quartz (?) and a battery (!) is _anywhere near _ Trad. [8D] Quartz watches are for fashion victims and women. Go with an (affordable, in your case) automatic.


By extension, would a wind up watch be considered "fogey"?

I wear a vintage Omega on a grosgrain band everyday. Today the band is classic dark red, with a navy blue stripe.

Best,

Ross


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by rl1856_
> 
> would a wind up watch be considered "fogey"?
> 
> I wear a vintage Omega on a grosgrain band everyday. Today the band is classic dark red, with a navy blue stripe.


Fogey, prep, trad...whatever you call it, a classic.


----------



## Beresford (Mar 30, 2006)

I have my father's 18K Jaeger LeCoultre and his Movado military watch from WWII on grosgrain bands, but this is what I'm wearing today (my "beater," as they call them):


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by Beresford_
> 
> I have my father's 18K Jaeger LeCoultre and his Movado military watch from WWII on grosgrain bands, but this is what I'm wearing today (my "beater," as they call them):


Beresford, I like that watch, but I wonder if you haven't beaten that thing silly. Today is Tuesday the 25th. The last time the 21st fell on a Tuesday was....well last month. I'm like rainman that way.

Diggin that watch,
Allen


----------



## Beresford (Mar 30, 2006)

Allen, to clarify, I found that picture on the internet, it's not my own. Mine is in fact more "beat up."

One comment I might make in this regard. Although Swiss Army and Wenger Swiss Military watches are marketed for their durability, I have to say the crystals on all the Japanese watches I have owned are superior to my "Swiss Military" watch. 

I think most Japanese watches, even relatively cheap ones, have the "hardlex" crystal or equivalent, which are very resistant to scratching. My Swiss Military watch, on the other hand, has some pretty noticeable gouges and scratches.

Among other watches, I have a Seiko automatic diver's watch I have worn off and on for 15 years in brutal conditions where it gets smacked regularly (e.g., camping with my kids, helping construct a new little league baseball field, working volunteer construction projects for my church). Yet the crystal still is pretty clean. If you want a truly indestructible watch, one that I think even out-does the fabled "G-Shock" (I've destroyed a couple of those) and will last forever, I would recommend a Seiko 200 meter automatic diver. You can get one for $200 or less if you look around for deals. The only downside is it's a very heavy watch, and frankly you get tired of the weight if you have to wear it all the time. In its own way it's considered one of the "trad" watches actually worn by divers, having changed only minimally in design in the last 35-40 years.


----------



## Beresford (Mar 30, 2006)

Here's a new Seiko diver somewhat similar to mine:



There are a lot of minor variations, such as dial color and appearance, but they are basically all the same watch.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by Beresford_
> 
> Allen, to clarify, I found that picture on the internet, it's not my own. Mine is in fact more "beat up."
> 
> ...


I like a beat to heck looking watch. Come to think of it, I like the fact that the date is off, Just the way the clock is my car. Even the time is incorrect. My wrist watch is always set 10 minutes fast though. Weird.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by KentW_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where's the watch? All I see is forest. 
Manual wind, here as well. Every damn day.
Callused fingers,
Allen

Edit: I can't believe I forgot to tell you how much I like that watch. As you can see (from previous posts) that ours are very similar. Wonder what else we have in common?


----------



## thomj513 (Apr 7, 2006)

This might be of interest.
https://www.vermontcountrystore.com...mID=31609&itemType=PRODUCT&RS=1&keyword=WATCH


----------



## Beresford (Mar 30, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by thomj513_
> 
> This might be of interest.
> https://www.vermontcountrystore.com...mID=31609&itemType=PRODUCT&RS=1&keyword=WATCH


Oooh, that's a classic. Well proportioned face and hands; classic arabic numerals; 17J wind-up; and most intriguing, no seconds hand. Fits in with my philosophy that often the simplest is the best.

Ahh, I also note it's made in Russia. The Russians have some nice 17J wind-up watches, such as Poljot, which are quite affordable. To a certain extent, because of the Cold War, the Quartz age passed Russia by and they still make many affordable jeweled watches, unlike the Swiss, who charge a fortune for traditional watches with stock ETA movements (in many cases, way overpriced for the value in my opinion).


----------



## Beresford (Mar 30, 2006)

Nice JLC Reverso. At some point I'd like to get a Master Ultra-Thin in pink gold:



(See my preceding post about liking simple.)

My Dad's JLC is just a simple round watch with a satin finish dial, like those popular in the early/mid-sixties (e.g., John Steed's gold watch in The Avengers). But it's 18K which I think is somewhat unusual because I think most gold watches are 14K. The only downside is for some reason the darn thing sets off the security alarms at the airport every time. I'm used to telling the wand lady, "it's the watch."


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Beresford_
> 
> The only downside is for some reason the darn thing sets off the security alarms at the airport every time. I'm used to telling the wand lady, "it's the watch."


Some of those old watches had an iron core for protection against magnetization.


----------



## Vanderbilt (Apr 2, 2006)

Any opinion on CWC Military watches - trad or not?

"When you're slapped you'll take it and like it." - Humphrey Bogart


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Vanderbilt_
> 
> Any opinion on CWC Military watches - trad or not?


I vote yes.


----------



## Beresford (Mar 30, 2006)

These are _definitely_ trad:


----------



## Vanderbilt (Apr 2, 2006)

Very nice, Beresford. On what website are you seeing those?

"When you're slapped you'll take it and like it." - Humphrey Bogart


----------



## Beresford (Mar 30, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by Vanderbilt_
> 
> Very nice, Beresford. On what website are you seeing those?
> 
> "When you're slapped you'll take it and like it." - Humphrey Bogart


----------



## 16198 (Feb 25, 2005)

It's starting to look like you _have to be _ a watch enthusiast. Timex still has it's place.


----------



## Literide (Nov 11, 2004)

Any piece of junk that is right more than 2 times a day and will take a ribbon band or gator strap.

I had a streak of good luck a number of years ago at flea markets and yard sales with old Hamiltons. 1 is 14K and I wear with a gator band. I also have a WWII Stainless Steel vintage military style Benrus I wear with a ribbon strap. You might also try ebay for odd watches you can slip a ribbon band on and go. Great way to look U for under $100.

PS: Grand Central Watchband stand (in NYC)is the place for ribbon bands. Military quality in nice colors, no pesky grommets, easy to add a hole if need be.


----------



## Tom Buchanan (Nov 7, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Vanderbilt_
> 
> Any opinion on CWC Military watches - trad or not?
> 
> "When you're slapped you'll take it and like it." - Humphrey Bogart


CWC's are great watches. The G10 model is the standard issue for the UK military. Mine is from 1982. I use it as a field watch in the rare instances when you do not want an auto (like playing golf).

Judging from the well worn condition of mine, there is a good chance it saw duty in the Falkland Islands battles.

You can pick these up quite reasonably on eBay from time to time.


----------



## martinchristopher (Jun 3, 2005)

Wouldn't a pocket watch be the most trad of trad watches?


----------



## Beresford (Mar 30, 2006)

Used to wear a pocket watch once in a while (nice sterling silver one I bought at Bucherer in Switzerland when I was a teen). But I found it's just too impractical, and it can be interpreted as rude, say, if you pull it out to look at it during a meeting (as opposed to the inconspicuous sidelong glance at your wristwatch under the table).

Also, clothes really aren't made for pocketwatches any more. Men don't wear vests. Amazingly though, my latest set of business slacks (an ubiquitous brand that would brand me as *not* being trad) has an internal watch pocket in the right hand pocket, which I find amazing for 2006.


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

Hamilton has some very nice watches and they're reasonably priced. A number of websites offer them at a substantial discount and I think qualitywise they measure up quite well to swiss watches costing 2-3 times as much. I own a Dodson automatic in black and its one of my favorites.


----------



## JBZ (Mar 28, 2005)

I really like the looks of the Hamilton Khaki Field Watch. I think I'm going to have to look into one. Maybe the LL Bean field watch, too.

As an aside, may I say that this is the single nicest watch thread I've ever read here or at Styleforum. Most of them seem to start innocently enough, but often end in verbal bloodbaths. I think this is a testament to the quality of the membership of this little corner of the internet world.


----------



## Beresford (Mar 30, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by JBZ_
> 
> As an aside, may I say that this is the single nicest watch thread I've ever read here or at Styleforum. Most of them seem to start innocently enough, but often end in verbal bloodbaths. I think this is a testament to the quality of the membership of this little corner of the internet world.


Why thank you.

Many of you here probably know this, but if you really want to learn _everything_ you could possibly learn about watches, the place to go are the forums at TimeZone.com. (https://timezone.com/). WARNING: it is very addictive. Kind of like this site.


----------



## Maggio (Apr 4, 2005)

https://www.timex.com/bin/detail.tmx?item=048148200418

I went with this one. Ordered it online. Will let you know my reaction after it arrives. Wife thought it was a nice watch for casual Fridays here in the office. That's one good thing.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Beresford_
> 
> Many of you here probably know this, but if you really want to learn _everything_ you could possibly learn about watches, the place to go are the forums at TimeZone.com. (https://timezone.com/). WARNING: it is very addictive. Kind of like this site.


Now you've done it. I've been a TimeZone addict, er..._member_ since 1997. Same screen name as here. See you there! [8D]


----------



## 16198 (Feb 25, 2005)

Maggio,

I am interested to hear your review, as I have been a promoter. One of the things I like is the red second hand. Super classic and picks up on the color in ribbon straps.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by bk_
> 
> One of the things I like is the red second hand. Super classic and picks up on the color in ribbon straps.


I like the look, but I'm always a sucker for grosgrain straps. I actually had a Timex very similar to that one when I was in residency. It took a licking, but didn't keep on ticking. Died mysteriously after a couple of years. At least it was cheap to replace, and I was pretty much over quartz by then, anyway.


----------



## septa (Mar 4, 2006)

Not exactly for a beginner, but what do people think about a vintage Hamilton Boulton? Gold filled, mechanical movement, vintage...sort of the poor man's bubbleback. And, it _American_

Southeastern Pennsylvania Trad Authority


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by septa_
> 
> Not exactly for a beginner, but what do people think about a vintage Hamilton Boulton?


Two thumbs up. The Boulton is a true classic. Be careful with vintage...as they say on TimeZone.com, "buy the seller, not the watch."

If you don't want to go vintage, Hamilton currently offers a reissue in quartz:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000AOKG9Q/002-1558023-9448814?v=glance&n=3367581


----------



## Beresford (Mar 30, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by KentW_
> 
> Now you've done it. I've been a TimeZone addict, er..._member_ since 1997. Same screen name as here. See you there! [8D]


Then you know what the term "WIS" means!


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Beresford_
> 
> Then you know what the term "WIS" means!


Oh, yes. But in my case, it usually means "Wallet Is Shrinking" or "Wife Is Screaming."


----------



## Maggio (Apr 4, 2005)

https://www.timex.com/bin/detail.tmx?item=048148200418

This watch arrived yesterday. It did not work. I called Timex. They are sending me a replacement. I have to send this one back to them. Anybody ever have an experience like this?


----------



## Vanderbilt (Apr 2, 2006)

Maggio said:


> https://www.timex.com/bin/detail.tmx?item=048148200418
> 
> This watch arrived yesterday. It did not work. I called Timex. They are sending me a replacement. I have to send this one back to them. Anybody ever have an experience like this?


I just received a CWC G10, and am dismayed to find that the hour hand lags the minute hand by approximately 10 minutes (i.e., the hour hand does not point directly at the 12 o'clock marker until 10 after). Question for the resident watch experts: Should/can I get the hands adjusted, or should I just return the watch?

Maggio - did you ever get your replacement Timex, and if so were you satisfied? If I return the CWC, I might just get the Timex.


----------



## Foghorn (Feb 2, 2005)

Vandy-
If you are in Nashville, take the watch to Draper's Jewlers on White Bridge Road- see Craig Hartline. He is a personal friend & he has a great watch guy on site. I think that its a cheap fix & not a problem.
F


----------



## Vanderbilt (Apr 2, 2006)

Foghorn said:


> Vandy-
> If you are in Nashville, take the watch to Draper's Jewlers on White Bridge Road- see Craig Hartline. He is a personal friend & he has a great watch guy on site. I think that its a cheap fix & not a problem.
> F


Thanks for the advice, Foghorn! I currently live in Atlanta, so I won't be able to visit Draper's. Does anyone know of a good watch repair shop in Atlanta?


----------



## stillwaters20007 (May 24, 2006)

bk said:


> I am a fan of this one. Can be found cheaper by searching pricing search engines online.
> 
> https://www.timex.com/bin/detail.tmx?item=048148200418


While the Hamilton Khaki is still at the top of my watch wish list, I love the look and I think inherent Tadliness of Timex and models like this in particular.

Several follow up questions:

1. Is this a 38mm or something smaller?

2. Any other watches by Timex that the forum thinks might warrant a look?

3. Any pictures of this watch with a grosgrain would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## 16198 (Feb 25, 2005)

scroll up and you will see it on a red and blue ribbon. don't know the size as I don't know how they are measured. If someone wants to tell me how they do it I will post he size.


----------



## crs (Dec 30, 2004)

My Swiss Army watch died. So I just bought this:

https://www.overstock.com/cgi-bin/d2.cgi?PAGE=PROFRAME&PROD_ID=1642687


----------



## stillwaters20007 (May 24, 2006)

You guys are either a blessing or a curse. Spent some money today I really didn't need to . . .took the plunge and purchased the above-referenced (and pictured) Timex through Amazon. $30.91 including shipping.

Grosgrains from Central Watch are already on their way!

Now here's a question for which the answer is probably quite obvious -- but you can't blame a guy for asking, right . . . am one of those who never takes of his watch -- and with my Ironman, having a watch as a virtual appendage is really no problem. Should I assume that this watch with its accompanying grosgrains shouldn't be subjected to such abuse as showers or swimming (either pool or at the beach)?


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

stillwaters20007 said:


> Should I assume that this watch with its accompanying grosgrains shouldn't be subjected to such abuse as showers or swimming (either pool or at the beach)?


Personally, I would remove that particular watch before swimming, and any watch before showering. Consider hanging onto the Ironman for the beach.


----------



## kodou (Dec 13, 2008)

Vanderbilt said:


> Thanks for the advice, Foghorn! I currently live in Atlanta, so I won't be able to visit Draper's. Does anyone know of a good watch repair shop in Atlanta?


Thread revived b/c i'm actually looking for the very same thing while I'm at home. It's been a few years since the above quote was made, so are there any watch repair shops in Atlanta that would come recommended?


----------



## Pr B (Jan 8, 2009)

*LL Bean "Tank" Watch*

L.L. Bean sells a tank-style watch, complete with 2 leather straps and 1 grosgrain strap. The Bayside watch, item # TA57284.

Yes, they market it "for women." I can only imagine because the watch case is smaller than the mongo watches men are wearing nowadays. In fact, it is the same case width (1") as the Seiko pseudo-Cartier tank watch (# SNF672). https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000S6T0KW/


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

^ Is that Bean watch a quartz? Doesn't say. Has anyone picked one up?


----------



## Pr B (Jan 8, 2009)

*LL Bean "Tank" Watch*

I'm 99.44% confident it is quartz. If it were automatic or manual, LLB would say so, as it does on their watches that are automatic or manual.

I just ordered it via eBay. (Listed under "Bayside Watch Womens": ) They have six more. I got mine at half of MSRP. Slick.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

Please let us know how you like it. Although I'm looking for an automatic or manual watch (for daily wear) primarily.


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

Joe Beamish said:


> Please let us know how you like it. Although I'm looking for an automatic or manual watch (for daily wear) primarily.


Joe,

Keep an eye on eBay for vintage Timex watches. With a bit of patiance, you can find a nice manual for under $20.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

^ Just so. I recently eBay'd an old Timex that runs 15 min slow to the hour, and which Central Watch said they couldn't fix for less than $125-150. So now I'm waiting on two watches, a handsome 1980 Timex that the seller claims has recently been cleaned and serviced, and a new Seiko V automatic. 

I like watches with a date window. I never seem to know what the heck the date is.


----------



## clemsontiger (Jun 9, 2007)

^You'll enjoy the Seiko 5, but be careful not to drop it too often. After dropping my 5-8 times it was done.


----------



## Pr B (Jan 8, 2009)

*Automatics*

Do the automatics make noise as they wind when you move your wrist/arm? The last automatic watches I had (35 years ago?!) did. Surely the new ones don't?

Regardless, the automatics are so THICK. They run 11 to 13 mm thick. I draw the line at 7.5 mm, would prefer 6 mm.

I'd love to switch to the solars (e.g., Citizen), but they too are so thick (8.5-9.5 mm). I see Citizen has a new ultrathin line out (5.5mm), but at 3x the price.

I guess I'm stuck with the quartzes, as soulless as they are.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

^ Yeah, and I'm the type of guy who drops stuff. I'm rough on things. 

Although, oddly enough, my cheapo Canal Street fake Patek Philippe (an automatic) is still running after about 18 months. Beautiful watch. The date dial stopped working, which is half the reason I wear a watch. Otherwise, it's held up to quantities of abuse -- when I thought it would last maybe 3 months.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

Pr B -- I'm not aware of automatics making a noise when you move your arm around. Mine doesn't.

At any rate, maybe you should try a manual wind-up. I'm still exploring, so I'll post my experiences and preferences as I move along. 

I'm post-quartz now.


----------



## Pr B (Jan 8, 2009)

*Timex Marlin*

I had a Timex Marlin wind-up I had through the '80s. Wore it on a grosgrain band. Never had a problem with it. I just got "better" watches, and now I don't know what happened to it. Sigh. I'm not seeing those old, cheap watches on eBay. Were they even serviceable?

I do have a couple Hamilton Boultons (one from the '40s, and one from the '80s; both wind-up, obviously) and a British military W10 (from the 60s; wind-up). Fascinating works of art inside.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

You have to slog though zillions of choices on eBay, so patience is definitely required (which you probably already know).

Virtually any watch is serviceable; the question is whether it's worth it. From what I've read, every manual or automatic watch needs a cleaning every few years anyway. Although people differ on just how many years.

Ultimately I've got my eye on one of the newer automatic Hamiltons (e.g., the "Jazzmaster") for around $400-500. Not something I'll do anytime soon.

In the meanwhile I'll carry on serial relationships with old Timexes, military watches, Seiko V's and whatnot.


----------



## Pr B (Jan 8, 2009)

*Wind-ups*

You should be able to get some nice, vintage wind-ups on eBay for under $100, under $200 for the super-clean ones. (P.S. I never had any of my wind-ups serviced back in the '60s through '80s. Curious.)

I'd rather spend money on those old beauties than on new watches. Like buying a used car, you don't pay the big bucks for that new watch smell! Seems rather Trad.

I don't know nothin' 'bout vintage automatics. Once you get more than one, you do need a winding machine to keep them all up to speed.

Well, same with wind-ups with day/date complications. But the ones I get are all pre-date complications, so I just set the time when I wind the one I'm wearing that day.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

Good luck in your search, if you're searching. I'm going to see how my recent acquisitions work out, and take it from there. I figure I need a dressy watch and a more casual one or two. The rapid tick-tick against the ear is like a little heart, and I can't go back to quartz for day to day wear.


----------



## Pr B (Jan 8, 2009)

*Hum*

Ah yes, the faint "tick tick." Like E.A. Poe's tell-tale heart! At the right volume, it IS soothing. (They recommend using an olde tyme wind-up clock to soothe new puppies at night for that very reason. Just make sure the alarm is off!)

I have known some so loud you could hear them across the room. That's too loud.

I remember the early quartzes hummed. At a very pleasing frequency too. Was it Omegas that did that? Do they still?!


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

Pr B said:


> Do the automatics make noise as they wind when you move your wrist/arm? The last automatic watches I had (35 years ago?!) did. Surely the new ones don't?


My Omega Seamaster I've had since '75/'76 is an automatic and it runs nice and quiet.


----------



## Pr B (Jan 8, 2009)

*Thin Automatics?*

Are there automatics that are thin?

I see the current automatic Omega Seamaster is 12mm thick. About twice as thick as I'm searching for.


----------



## Pr B (Jan 8, 2009)

*Tuning Fork Watch!*

Ah! I remembered the TV commercials. (Sad, isn't it?) The watches that "hummed" were advertised as "the watch with the tuning fork." Well, do a little Googling, and it was the Accutrons (prior to 1977).

They used a genuine tuning fork to regulate the oscillation cycle. Unfortunately, they were no more accurate than the mechanical watches. And so were made obsolete when quartzes came out.

Slick!


----------



## miro (Jan 31, 2005)

https://img374.imageshack.us/my.php?image=watchnatog10lrg.jpg
https://www.smartturnout.com/acatalog/info_JB_55.html


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

A favorite of mine:
https://www.amazon.com/Seiko-Mens-W..._sr_5?ie=UTF8&s=watches&qid=1236054344&sr=8-5

You can get it in black, green, khaki, or blue.


----------



## ducksface (Feb 25, 2009)

Longines Mystery Watch. Available from 10k gold filled to 18k solid white gold to auto winds. Great dial. Mine has a single diamond where for the hour and is 14k solid white gold with a tightly woven band brown band that exactly matches those woven Coach belts.... Priced from $21.00 to $2100.00


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

Yep -- that's the same Seiko I eBay'd (in khaki). Looking forward to it



HistoryDoc said:


> A favorite of mine:
> https://www.amazon.com/Seiko-Mens-W..._sr_5?ie=UTF8&s=watches&qid=1236054344&sr=8-5
> 
> You can get it in black, green, khaki, or blue.


----------



## Threadman1891 (Aug 17, 2008)

Colonel Littleton sells a nice watch:

https://www.colonellittleton.com/?p=products&cat=7


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

I highly recommend Colonel Littleton for their service. Great seller.


----------

